# chiptune -restart (tar)



## Lyxen (Nov 23, 2009)

Travel round with your hand held and play the shows you desire. That's what the scene is about. Got my game in my pocket with tracks that you want to stamp to.

me http://8bitcollective.com/members/kalebfolf

you?


----------

